# Trollmaster, iTroll or others???



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Anyone with experience on either of these units have an opinion one way or another? It would be for a new Yamaha 9.9 High Thrust. I am putting a Terrova on the boat is well. The investment is small in comparison but wondering if it will be worth it? I am banking on the iPilot to steer while the kicker pushes. What I don't know if how well the Terrova would be able to do both the steering, and fine tune speed adjustments???

I should also say that I am not interested in the steering capabilities that any of these units offer. I don't even think I want a wireless remote, as I will already have one with the Terrova to keep track of.

What say yinz guys?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I would use Terrova to steer and the Yahama to push although it would be a Tohatsu for me had both and Tohatsu is a much smoother quieter engine jm2c


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Nauti cat said:


> I would use Terrova to steer and the Yahama to push although it would be a Tohatsu for me had both and Tohatsu is a much smoother quieter engine jm2c


That is exactly my plan. My question is regarding precision throttle control on the Yamaha.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Get the iTroll, but make sure you get hunt mode with it. I've been hearing great things about it. You can set it to vary speeds and automatically speed up/slow down triggering bites


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got the troll master, like it. Have heard good things about the itroll. When I start trolling at speeds above 1.5 I prefer using kicker for speed adjustments. Having said that, at the higher speeds I do use the terrova at times for speed adjustments. Like going into the wind or turns. I think it is better to rely on kicker overall for speed adjustments and a throttle control is a good investment.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a set-up similar to yours. The Terrova is great for turns, but inadequate for more than minor speed adjustments. I just purchased the iTroll with hunt mode and can’t wait to use it. You can put in up to 8 different programs for speeding up, slowing down, temporarily idling, whatever you want. Can’t wait to use it


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Get the I-troll, hunt mode works on it for a good while something like a 100 startups. If you like it you can pay for the unlock code. I used the hunt mode a few times and the jury is still out
At the rate I use my kicker I have about 10 years before it locks out. IMO its ten times better than TM or troll control.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

iTroll hands down. I have had 3 different kinds (Trollmaster, Cobra, iTroll) over the years. It is by far the best for finite adjustment. One thing is the hunt mode is a little tricky to get going, but not too bad once you do it a few times. The box is ugly and looks like it should be updated to 2020 from 1984. As far as function, it’s the best available. Joel the owner is EXCELLENT!


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I am running a Terrova with itroll on a Yamaha 9.9. I love the setup and I installed myself. It’s an easy install with the hardest part is fishing the wire to the front of the boat. I’ve only been running it for one year and I’m still playing with hunt mode. The only thing I wish the itroll had was a speed control knob with clicks as you turn it instead of the free spinning one. I did purchase the remote idle down button but have yet to install it.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! Glad I asked because Trollmaster was the way I was leaning and the opinions seem pretty strong in favor of iTroll. I am going to give them a call today.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a second switch rigged at the back of the boat that cuts the iTroll to idle only when you get a big fish on. Love that feature also! Hit the switch again and it slowly ramps speed back up to where you were trolling. Very very slick with cold water big fish that are sometimes barely hooked. Just a suggestion. Meerkat had an excellent write up on OGF you may try and research. Lots of folks chimed in. Good luck!


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

I agree, itroll is your best choice. I will say that I do not use mine a lot but when I do, it's a good tool to have. Your trolling motor will make adjustments to keep the speed setting you choose. Set your kicker speed so your trolling motor is running at 3-4 on its speed. If your kicker isn't up enough you're trolling motor will run from 5-9 and if your kicker is pushing to much your trolling motor won't run at all. Without the prop on the trolling motor running steering becomes harder. That's where you need a rudder on your trolling motor.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been using Control King for past 5 or 6 seasons with nothing but great things to say about it, simple to operate , has speed adjustment nob, on/ off and idle/resume switches . As far as the hunt feature that others have that would probably be best on inland lakes ,but Erie is rarely flat and large enough to make turns or run a zig zag pattern with auto pilot


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I am not knocking I Troll but had nothing but problems with mine on a 15hp Yamaha the company refunded all except $50 of my money (we agreed on for extra shipping). Customer was more than excellent. I ended up installing a Python


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a big fan of the Trollmaster. Had them on my last 6 rigs. Never let me down. Makes the fine tuning a lot easier. I also run the Ulterra with autopilot. Got a couple of buddies with Itrolls, they like them. Can't go wrong with either.


----------

